# Your Storm Raven!?



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys, so i have been lurkin the net and checking out some of the Storm Raven conversions (jawaballs, dakka, bols) and they are rather impressive, so i have been drafting up ideas for my own. I was thinking about kit-bashing a land speeder storm (the scout one) and a Valkyrie, so what are your ideas, cause until one comes out i need to find a good one!!!:victory:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A guy I met today has sawed a Rhino in half and put it on top of an upside down Valk hull. Used Valk wings, and 2x Razorback turrets.

For £61 GW Belfast will be providing the pieces to make his version, and he will be demonstrating how to build them for people all day in the store, Sat 3rd April.

It looks better than it sounds...but I'm personally going to wait until the official model is released with the DH Codex.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard about the release with DH, but when the hell will that be? I am kinda pissed about no model, and my original plan doesn't work right, all rather frustrating:ireful2:!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess all you Storm Raven flying BA armies are going have to suck it up with a crappy model or wait . Forge World doesnt have anything usful to use?


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I know, i don't understand it...GW writes this beastly flying machine up, suits it with awesome cheesy shit, and doesn't even release a model! I am gonna kitbash one, if it works: YAY!!!, if not, well, i guess i have to wait for the DH codex or the 2nd wave. I mean i am not trying to whine (i know it sounds like it) but why include it, if you cant supplement it?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I can try and get some snaps for the Heresy Blog. No promises...but I'll do my best. 




Hmmm...that sounds like a promise. But it isn't.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

That would be fantastic!!! I like the prospect of doing this, and not actually doing it...so seeing others is just as good!:grin:


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that this FW model would be a good filler: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/arvusl.htm


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have unlimited funds you could shorten a thunderhawk.
Personally i would combine a valk kit with a shitload of plasticard.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sanguine Rain said:


> I think that this FW model would be a good filler: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/arvusl.htm


I imagine it twice that size, in my head.

Still, Thunderbird 2 there would make a reasonable, if expensive, substitute.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would just mix a valk with a rhino frame as it cutting out and bulking the main area of the valk out! Or use the tau manta... (shifty eyes)


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I found this to pics of a Forge Model, it is(was) called the storm eagle


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I like that, but will (when) it be released?


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not sure i just found the pics well searching google.


----------

